# New Hatchback/Supermini Recommendations



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi guys,

I'm after a NEW hatchback/supermini to replace my current Peugeot 207.

Does anyone have any recommendations/views/advice please?

I can get up to Â£10K over 3 years from a local loan shark (disguised as my bank).

Any suggestions much appreciated.

Cheers.

Gary


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

GaryH said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm after a NEW hatchback/supermini to replace my current Peugeot 207.
> 
> ...


if you aren't that bothered about image, always go for Japanese,(Honda in particular).

For that sort of money you'll have loads to choose from. Good luck.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Dave O said:


> if you aren't that bothered about image,


The man has been driving a peugeot - of course he isn't bothered by image!!!

(sorry for the low blow Gary, it was too tempting!)

On a more serious note, do you enjoy or endure driving? If it is enjoy, have a look at the small Fiats. If a car is like white goods to you, go east to Japan or even Korea - those Kia's have a seven year warranty which means you can sell the car in five years time with the next owner confident everything still works. They are dull to drive though.

If you want a bit of everything, look to ford and you can't go too far wrong


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

I had a Grande Punto sporting - I would avoid like the plague - unless you like sitting around dealerships waiting for them to fix the damn thing, and then further waits while they fix the things they broke whilst trying to fix the original problem, oh and then waiting while they go and fill your car up with juice because they forgot to fit an 'O' ring when they were fixing the thing they broke whilst trying to fix the original problem - I could go on!

I know of several Fiat GPs that have had lots of problems, so doesn't appear to be one-offs. I would go Japanese if I were you.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Fiesta diesel, superb little cars


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

I just drove a Ford Focus 1.6 petrol Zetec hire car from Grantham to Scotland and it was pretty good. If you want a bit more power there's also the 1.8 or better still the 2.0 Plenty of diesel's to choose from as well and a dealer on every street corner if something does go wrong. From my experience of my Mondeo it just required regular servicing.

Japanese cars are very reliable, my current Avensis has had no problems whatsoever.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Sancho Panza said:


> I just drove a Ford Focus 1.6 petrol Zetec hire car from Grantham to Scotland and it was pretty good. If you want a bit more power there's also the 1.8 or better still the 2.0 Plenty of diesel's to choose from as well and a dealer on every street corner if something does go wrong. From my experience of my Mondeo it just required regular servicing.
> 
> Japanese cars are very reliable, my current Avensis has had no problems whatsoever.


We have a Focus as do my parents, we have the 1.6 Diesel they the 1.8 Diesel. Both very good cars indeed and cheap to own


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Totally agree about the Fiats. Horrid cars.

I have a car sales firm and the only three cars I have ever had back under complaint were the only three Fiats I ever sold.

Needless to say, I don't sell them any more.


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

As long as it isn't French, a Vauxhall or a Rover you won't go wrong!

Ford Fiesta - Excellent quick diesel engines, higher spec for your money,

VW Polo GTI - Look awesome, bullet-proof German engine,

Skoda Fabia vRS - Bullet-proof German engine with diesel mpg,

Or as my wild card:

Lancia Delta Integrale - Old, unreliable, minimal mod-cons, stupidly fast and soooooo cool!!


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Dave O said:


> GaryH said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


Thanks Dave. If I can get a bit of image then it'd be a bonus.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

scottswatches said:


> Dave O said:
> 
> 
> > if you aren't that bothered about image,
> ...


Fair comment about the Peugeot. I want a hot hatch/ boy racer for the price of a shopping car. If I had access to more cash I'd get the Alfa Romeo Mito - but with impending job cut can't quite stretch.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

tall_tim said:


> I had a Grande Punto sporting - I would avoid like the plague - unless you like sitting around dealerships waiting for them to fix the damn thing, and then further waits while they fix the things they broke whilst trying to fix the original problem, oh and then waiting while they go and fill your car up with juice because they forgot to fit an 'O' ring when they were fixing the thing they broke whilst trying to fix the original problem - I could go on!
> 
> I know of several Fiat GPs that have had lots of problems, so doesn't appear to be one-offs. I would go Japanese if I were you.


That's very helpful. I was considering Fiat Punto Evo currently Â£9,595 with alloys/met paint.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Go poke around your local KIA dealers and see what's on offer this month. I'm very happy with my 'ceed - averaging a steady 50 mpg diesel mixed driving. (Mind you it is the top of the range with the cruise control and that really helps on the mpg) Dull to drive ? I dunno, but it's very comfortable and steady, I'd say a perfectly good "A 2 B" machine, climate control, all sorts of seat adjusts, alloys, bluetooth, good enough radio CD player, aircon and auto in my case!. :yes:

Replaced my previous Hyundai, and I don't think I'd go back on the performance so far.


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Parabola said:


> Fiesta diesel, superb little cars


Yes. Fiesta is near the top of my list and I think is no. 1 at What Car.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

mel said:


> Go poke around your local KIA dealers and see what's on offer this month. I'm very happy with my 'ceed - averaging a steady 50 mpg diesel mixed driving. (Mind you it is the top of the range with the cruise control and that really helps on the mpg) Dull to drive ? I dunno, but it's very comfortable and steady, I'd say a perfectly good "A 2 B" machine, climate control, all sorts of seat adjusts, alloys, bluetooth, good enough radio CD player, aircon and auto in my case!. :yes:
> 
> Replaced my previous Hyundai, and I don't think I'd go back on the performance so far.


Hi Mel, I will certainly have a look at the Kias - they are getting good press.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Parabola said:


> Fiesta diesel, superb little cars


+ 1

I swapped a Pug 206 for a new Fiesta diesel a few years back. The pug was a good car and better on fuel but the Fiesta a more refined car. And it could rattle along and keep up easily on the motorways. You can't go wrong with small Fords.


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> Parabola said:
> 
> 
> > Fiesta diesel, superb little cars
> ...


Much appreciated. I'm looking at Fiesta Edge, Renault Clio, Mazda 2.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## frankcat (Aug 25, 2010)

Suzuki Swift Sport


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

frankcat said:


> Suzuki Swift Sport


Cheers. Certainly would like a car that's a bit sporty.

Gary


----------



## funtimefrankie (Sep 8, 2009)

Firstly, Dave and Tim. May your nipples turn green and start to leak cottage cheese! My Grande Punto Sporting has never missed a beat. OK so the little cap on the washer bottle fell off and there are a few rattles, but it's never ever had a problem...... That was until you two put your voodoo on it yesterday! Get in it to go home from work turn on the engine, all fine so far, iPod starts playing and that's fine until the song finishes and then the same song starts again and then again and then again......... Now let me tell you there are only so many times you can listen to Donny and Marie Osmond singing I'm a little bit country, I'm a little bit rock'n'roll I can tell you! Now it's either my iPod gone heywire or Blue and Me. If it's the blue and me I'm coming for you both with a very large marrow and a mallet to hammer it home!

Ok now the rant is over I have to say I'd second the Swift too. Nice car.

FrankA


----------



## funtimefrankie (Sep 8, 2009)

Firstly, Dave and Tim. May your nipples turn green and start to leak cottage cheese! My Grande Punto Sporting has never missed a beat. OK so the little cap on the washer bottle fell off and there are a few rattles, but it's never ever had a problem...... That was until you two put your voodoo on it yesterday! Get in it to go home from work turn on the engine, all fine so far, iPod starts playing and that's fine until the song finishes and then the same song starts again and then again and then again......... Now let me tell you there are only so many times you can listen to Donny and Marie Osmond singing I'm a little bit country, I'm a little bit rock'n'roll I can tell you! Now it's either my iPod gone heywire or Blue and Me. If it's the blue and me I'm coming for you both with a very large marrow and a mallet to hammer it home!

Ok now the rant is over I have to say I'd second the Swift too. Nice car.

Frank


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Sorry to hear about that Frank - the Blue & Me system was about the only thing I never had a problem with! Off the top of my head I had the following:

3 x diesel filters

EGR valve replacement

DM flywheel replacement

New bearings all round 3 times

Suspension mounts all round twice

New glovebox

New drivers door handle (outside) twice

(these last two were caused by same problem - cheap plastic locking mechanism that doesn't like very cold weather)

New AC fan

Prop shaft came away from its mount

Cracked brake disc three times (apparently the disc is also an unusual size which caused the dealership sourcing problems??!!)

Reverse parking sensor failure

and finally the bulb failure warning light comes on constantly, despite the system being checked and getting the ok.

And then of course I have the usual knocks, squeaks and rattles. Also found several screws rolling around the carpet on delivery!

When it goes it was great, but very glad I now have something a bit more robust!


----------



## funtimefrankie (Sep 8, 2009)

tall_tim said:


> Sorry to hear about that Frank - the Blue & Me system was about the only thing I never had a problem with! Off the top of my head I had the following:
> 
> 3 x diesel filters
> 
> ...


Bloody hell. But you are right about Fiat's when they go wrong they do go WRONG


----------



## frankcat (Aug 25, 2010)

What about an Arial Atom, they're small and nippy - price may be a slight issue 

Arial Atom


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

Almost anything on offer is going to be a step-up from french offerings, unless you enjoy visiting your dealers service reception.


----------



## funtimefrankie (Sep 8, 2009)

frankcat said:


> What about an Arial Atom, they're small and nippy - price may be a slight issue
> 
> Arial Atom


Of course the other issue might be it's not a hatchback either.... In fact motorbike with two extra wheels might be a better discription......


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Ibiza diesel.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

funtimefrankie said:


> Firstly, Dave and Tim. May your nipples turn green and start to leak cottage cheese! My Grande Punto Sporting has never missed a beat. OK so the little cap on the washer bottle fell off and there are a few rattles, but it's never ever had a problem...... That was until you two put your voodoo on it yesterday!


Sorry to hear about your car. The nipples thing is possibly the most disgusting thing I have ever heard. Something which Is liable to offend a great many people.

I applaud you sir


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks very much to everyone who has offered advice/info. Very much appreciated.

I'm considering, in no real order.

Ford Fiesta Edge

Renault Clio

Fiat Punto Evo

Mazda 2

Really like the Suzuki Sport but costs too much new (Â£12K+).

Cheers

Gary


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Regal325 said:


> Almost anything on offer is going to be a step-up from french offerings, unless you enjoy visiting your dealers service reception.


Sorry but that is just plain wrong. My Pug 206 never missed a beat and never saw a dealer for anything other than a service. And as it was a company car it had some long and hard miles on it up and down the M1 basically thrashed within an inch of it's life everywhere.


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> Regal325 said:
> 
> 
> > Almost anything on offer is going to be a step-up from french offerings, unless you enjoy visiting your dealers service reception.
> ...


I've had my 207 company car for nearly 4 years and it hasn't been back to the dealer other than for the regular service. In nearly 4 years I've never once opened the bonnet (although I'm now out of screenwash and will have to refill before giving the car up in November). Similar experience with 2 previous 206s. I know some slag-off french cars (and the French?) but I've always been pleased with Peugeot having had 207, 206, 106, 205. My company car is being taken away but I'm not really considering a Peugeot as I'd like something different and a newer model range. I would certainly have been up for a Peugeot if they had a new model hatchback.

I've looked at the Peugeot "Just Add Fuel" lease-type scheme where you pay a monthly fee to cover use of the car, insurance, servicing/maint. The 207 is Â£207 a month. The Peugeot guy seemed a bit confused when I asked if they did the 107 for Â£107/month.

Cheers.

Gary


----------



## Veracocha (Jul 29, 2010)

The comment about French cars is done to death on nearly every forum I've frequented. A generalisation if ever I heard one and pretty ill informed. I'm on my third Renault and not one of them (07 onwards) has so much as blown a fuse. My current Renaultsport Clio is a whole world of fun and puts a big smile on my middle aged face every time I press the start button. It's not the most practical car for a family man.

It's all about getting the right independant Renault specialist and avoid the main dealers like the plague. Same with Fiat; there's a wealth of experience available if you care to look at the forums, loved my Fiat's just as much as my Renaults. However, some have mentioned the Kia's and that's my next car. Automotive beige they may be but that warranty is just too good to miss. They have been nominated small family car for 2010 I believe.


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Veracocha said:


> The comment about French cars is done to death on nearly every forum I've frequented. A generalisation if ever I heard one and pretty ill informed. I'm on my third Renault and not one of them (07 onwards) has so much as blown a fuse. My current Renaultsport Clio is a whole world of fun and puts a big smile on my middle aged face every time I press the start button. It's not the most practical car for a family man.
> 
> It's all about getting the right independant Renault specialist and avoid the main dealers like the plague. Same with Fiat; there's a wealth of experience available if you care to look at the forums, loved my Fiat's just as much as my Renaults. However, some have mentioned the Kia's and that's my next car. Automotive beige they may be but that warranty is just too good to miss. They have been nominated small family car for 2010 I believe.


Many thanks for this. I am quite taken with the Renault Clio current offer Â£8,995 with alloys/air con.

Cheers

Gary


----------

